# HULU Changes Coming, CEO Ouster? Content Reduction? More Ads?



## sledgehammer1367066128 (Jun 19, 2011)

> "Outline transition plan for new CEO. Discuss potential candidates and process."
> 
> These sentences are the topmost bullet points of a confidential internal memo regarding the business of Hulu obtained by Variety. Dated in July, the three-page document covers a range of sensitive issues pertaining to how two of Hulu's parent companies, News Corp. and Disney, plan to transform the streaming service.
> 
> Whether that plan out will be carried with or without CEO Jason Kilar, whose future at the joint venture has been the subject of speculation for nearly two years, is the question.





> Providence's exit will consolidate power among Hulu's remaining owners, who are poised to make many changes to the content deals in place with Hulu for programming from their broadcast and cable networks. The memo outlines amendments including:
> 
> â€¢ No more exclusivity for current-season content once restricted to Hulu and the networks' respective websites. Now Disney and News Corp. can turn around and license programming to another third-party, i.e. YouTube, which could dilute Hulu's competitive advantage in the marketplace.
> 
> ...


http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118058038?refCatId=1009


----------

